# Looking for a larger lathe? I want a smaller one.



## Wildman (14 Dec 2015)

I have in my workshop an unused in need of TLC Colchester Chipmaster, it has a capstan saddle as well as a tailstock. It is a 3phase machine with suds pump and light etc. I wonder if anyone with a screwcutting Myford or similar would like to swap. I'll not be able to extract it until around Easter when the ground is dry enough. I can lift to load and may even be able to deliver depending on location as long as you can get it off the trailer. I am interested in a swap as I already have a Colchester Bantam. Looking to downsize what have you.


----------



## seaco (19 Dec 2015)

Could you post some images please?


----------



## Wildman (23 Dec 2015)

no chucks, bare machine, all slideways good no wear spent most of its life turning nylon. Surface rust comes off with a stiff wire brush no problem. As you can see I don't have much space to actually get in and clean it up for better photos.


----------



## seaco (23 Dec 2015)

Email Sent...


----------

